

Sriracha hot sauce purveyor turns up the heat - randall
http://articles.latimes.com/2013/apr/12/business/la-fi-himi-tran-20130414

======
BryantD
David Tran continues to be really good at PR. See
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html> and
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5266906>.

I do love me some sriracha, though.

